# Mileage question for Super Duty 5.4 owners!!!



## Focker (Oct 21, 2006)

Just wondering what kind of mileage the rest of you are getting? I bought an 06 250 with the 5.4 and the mileage sucks!! No matter how I drive, fast or slow, I average just over 11mpg, I am not very happy!!! My 96 250 with the primative 351 and 4.10's got over 12!!! Let me know what you think!


----------



## Lowes (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a 03 F250 it is an auto, 4:10 rear and 305/70/16" tires. I maintain 10mpg on average. I pull a landscaper trailer, or some kind of trailer most of the time. Highway driving unloaded I was able to get 14. It is a work truck, and used moslty to haul.


----------



## clipper (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a 03 250 with a 5.4 and 3.73 gears. I get 10-11 mpg in the winter, 11-14 mpg in the summer. And 6.5 mpg when plowing!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Gas mileage was never a thought to me it's used for work.


----------



## Plow_king (Nov 2, 2006)

my 93 f250 with with 4.10's gets 11 on a good day. I'd be estatic with 14!


----------



## Focker (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks guys, I wasn't expecting great mileage with this truck but I was expecting it to be a little better than what it is!!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Thanks Guys....*

Thanks guys, I'll cross Ford Gas trucks off my list. 
You would think Detroit would have figured out how to get better gas mileage out of a 3/4 ton in twenty years time...
It is not just Ford my neighbors Dodge 2wd quad cab with a magnum is getting like 8mpg around town..Don't know about Gm's gas mileage but I don't hear anyone bragging.....


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm in the low teens with the 3:73 gearing. Also, I don't really care what my mileage is, I bought it for work. However, I do try to keep it around 60 as much as possible. This helps a good deal with the gas.

BTW, ALL the 3/4 gassers are getting about the same mileage, so make doesn't matter. As for the diesel vs. gas debate: say what you will, but diesel is at $2.60 / gallon and unleaded is at $1.90 and FALLING here. So, I'll take the cost of gas over the extra mileage.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I conserve when I can...*

Well I try and do my part to conserve fuel as I can.If that means paying more for diesel than I will.Up to 50% more per miles per gallon!!! 
I think the boys and girls over in Iraq would agree...After all it is a business write off as so many have said....
Sorry to get off topic.....


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Our 06 has 4:10 posi with 17" wheels and I bet we're getting low teens, VERY LOW,lol. This gets better fuel mileage than our 94 F150 with a 302. You know your in trouble when they dont have to post fuel mileage on this msrp sticker. I was plowing this past Friday and put 60+ miles on and I was down to just over half a tank. But on the high way.... forget it! you could watch the fuel gauge go down. Look into a Super Chip of some type and a cold air induction system, combined they would probably get you another 4-5mpg.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a 2003 F250 5.4, I don't measure by the MPG, I go by the FPG ( Feet Per Gallon). Much higher number, makes you feel better.


----------



## Focker (Oct 21, 2006)

Buddhaman;357741 said:


> I have a 2003 F250 5.4, I don't measure by the MPG, I go by the FPG ( Feet Per Gallon). Much higher number, makes you feel better.


 LOL, I like that idea!


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Just got rid of my 03 f-350 w/ 5.4 and a 3:73. I usually would get about 11mpg in the summer. The best ever was going up noth behind a class A motor home 15mpg(thats driving about three feet off of the bumper) I am always towing something mowers, skid dumper. If I was working it hard it obviously was way worse. I put a 4" lift and 33" tires on it and didn't hurt a thing. My new truck is an 07 f-350 with the three valve v 10 and a 4:10 gear. I figured that the mpg's couldn't get any worse!!! I am getting about 10.5 right now ,not bad for this time of year. The best thing is that I have more power than I know what to do with! The new v 10 makes almost as much power as my 02 cummins did, but gas is alot cheaper. My diesel only got around 14 or 15 and cost alot up front. The v 10 is only a $600 option, alot of power for the money. If any one with the 5.4 is looking at new trucks, the 6.8 is worth looking at!!!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Magnatrac, you need to get about 150 hours on your new truck engine before the computer will let it run the way it is supposed to. The factory has it set to perform lower during the break-in period. Your mileage and power will increase dramatically after 150 hours.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

hydro 37, 
Wow that is great news I was already very impressed with the performance of the truck. I actually just broke 100hrs and around 3,000 miles the other day. I was figuring that 10.5mpg was decent for the size motor and power. But now I will look forward to putting some miles on it! Like i said earlier I had a v 8 before, and the thing about the v 10 is that the peak torque is around the 3,000 rpm range. The 3 valve v8 made more power than mine but it was up in the 4,000's. When my SD got up around there I thought something was going to come through the hood!!!! hydro 37 thanks again for the info!!!!


----------



## Jto89 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mine is a 1999 f250 with just over 90,000 miles and im getting 14 mpg easy with it. A full tank will last me just about a week and a half.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I'm getting 11-12 mpg with my 99 f250 5.4 .But come on guys you didn't buy your trucks for gas mileage now did you. So go out and buy a rice burner if you want gas mileage. Just my 2 cents. Steve


----------



## Turkey (Feb 11, 2005)

133,000 on the truck now and I'm usually in the 13-14 range with 4.10's. Plowing, I'm in the 2-2.5 gallons per hour range.


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

Keep in mind, gas milage drops considerably in winter with the winter blend fuels.


----------



## Focker (Oct 21, 2006)

hydro_37;358780 said:


> Magnatrac, you need to get about 150 hours on your new truck engine before the computer will let it run the way it is supposed to. The factory has it set to perform lower during the break-in period. Your mileage and power will increase dramatically after 150 hours.


That is some good information!!..I am just about there on my hours so we shall see!..Thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

STOP YOUR WHINING
I have Jeep Wrangler 2000 I get 9 to 14 MPG on the highway (Depending on the wind)
and 4MPG plowing!!!!


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

normally 11-12

once I got 16 on a longer trip, that was with the AC on, not alot of downshifting either.

I thought that was GREAT


----------



## jimhoff (Nov 16, 2006)

10.5 to 13 mpg city and hwy on my 2008 with 1800 miles on the odometer. F350 reg cab 3.73 rear and 5.4. In watching the hour meter hoping for a miracle at 150 hours, but I don't have much faith....


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

11.5 to 13 city,towing 10,000# trailer 9.5 average over 4500 miles


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

hey guys, figured i would through some input in.

i have 5 trucks, 3 deisel and two gas
my 5.4 f350 is a clam and gets next to nothing for mileage,
my 2003 f550 v10 is a work horse and gets aboue 12mpg no mater what i do
isuzo 4 cyl turbo deisel, gets about 12 mpg ( parking lot sweeper) has rear motor also
04 f350 6.0 18mpg
03 f350 dually towing hydroseeder gets 13mpg


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i got an 08 f250 and i havent got over 11 mpg since i bought the truck in july. and its a 6 speed and ive tried driving like a snail but it doesnt matter.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

2003 f250 3.73 ext. cab short bed 5.4 i get about 9-11mpg


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*2004 F250 SD 5.4 with 3.73...*

Getting anywhere from 12.1 with my landscape trailer to 14.5 (60-65 highway unloaded, very conservative gas pedal, decent trip of 100 miles without stopping) I plan adding a retractable aluminum tonneau cover (Peragon), which should improve mileage when not working/plowing etc. My work truck is also my primary vehicle (besides my Harley) so this is important to me.


----------

